
The most important lesson that the success of JavaScript has taught us - rbanffy
https://dev.to/remojansen/the-most-important-lesson-that-the-success-of-javascript-has-taught-us-4ike
======
austincheney
JavaScript is successful for several reasons:

* It compiles on the fly (and extremely quickly at that)

* It runs almost everywhere and JavaScript interpreters (plural) are on almost every modern computer

* It is multi-paradigm. This means the language can be structured in a OOP way somewhat like a Java program, or (thank god) you can avoid all of that nonsense.

* The language is extremely forgiving, which makes it extremely sloppy but very cozy for amateur programmers

* The most important part (and least understood) is that it features concepts that make programming fun: functions as first-class citizens and native lexical scope (without some conventional bullshit like a lambda expression)

